# Supreme show brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so proud to tell you Mazpahs Chanablack came 1st and Best of breed
at the supreme she is just 8 months old


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, welldone


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW!! Look at the shine on her coat! Congratulations


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

She was Just beautiful!!!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations well done !! :thumbup1:*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Well done, it was a hectic day...its hard to get around the show in 6 hours


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

"







" *May. She is a gorgeous girl*


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well done !!!!!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

She is magnificent, very well done
Mary
x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

TO ANOTHER STUNNING MAZPAH BABY,WELL DONE MAY AND CHANA


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic results May & Chanablack. 

Sorry I didn't manage to come and see you - there were just so many cats and not enought time to look at them all.

Glad you had a great day xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Wonderful news May, Congratulations!!! Well done that lovely licquorice boy, Mazpah's Blackmagic!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Blackmagic!!! Excellent result:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, and wow,!!!!!!!!! what a stunning black shiney coat,


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

What a beautiful coat! Congratulations!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats 
I've put two pictures of Chana on this post so you can see what her cage looked like on the day:thumbup1:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

:shocked:OHhh,colors are gorgeous and the way her pen is decorated,perfect just perfect for a stunning lady:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

